# Lucerne cheese on sale - Jewel Osco



## muralboy (Jan 8, 2016)

I know this doesn't apply to everyone, but if you have a Jewel grocery in your area they have Lucerne cheese on sale. 2 8oz bricks for $3.00. Limit 4 per checkout. Already stocked up 8 lbs.


----------



## darwin101 (Jan 8, 2016)

This forum is causing me to to add a new outlet / breaker in the garage for a new refrigerator.  Twenty pounds of smoked cheese is taking up too much space in the house.
Thanks for the heads up on the Lucerne .  Thumbs Up


----------



## muralboy (Jan 8, 2016)

LOL - in the same boat,  Already bought a fridge for the cheese and jerky


----------

